# Litespeed for a Female rider



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a female freind who's in the market of a new bike, and was told by other riders to get litespeed, where's is the best place to get a Litespeed Bella frameset new or used. I've search ebay and non for Bella, $1900 frameset is the cheapest I've found on the internet. can you guys recommend any retailer or online store. and any tips as well will be helpful.
thank you


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

With the possible exception of an Ebay deal I think you may have the best price.

Good luck!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

$1900 is good price then for a frameset ?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Unless your friend wants pink and can ride a small.

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.16085/.f?sc=8&category=171

Free shipping until 7/1!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> Unless your friend wants pink and can ride a small.
> 
> http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.16085/.f?sc=8&category=171
> 
> Free shipping until 7/1!



I saw that too while doing a search .. she's only 5'1 might be too big for her and the color is questionable also. thanks.


----------



## bikerron (Feb 3, 2006)

The Bella is really a great choice for a female. My wife recently got herself one, and cannot believe how much better it is than any of her previous road bikes. Hers is the purple, kind of a lighter pinkish lavendar color, and it is absolutely just what the doctor ordered as far as she's concerned. Litespeed really got the female geometry and fit right on this one. She recommends it highly, not just fot it's fit and speed, but the ride is heavenly, as one would expect from titanium.


----------

